# sports car type of dog....



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

my harness bar was made for my Laszlo "Blue" Looney right?









going bout 75mph across the Howard Franklin Bridge.

car, 2005 350z LSD, full suspension (tight) race seats/belts, no cat convertors, test pipes, headers, full cat back, tuned, 19's....
like a soap box, he is getting used to it. the first few times he really didn't like it....it's really loud and has no back seat so the hatch provides lots of noise too! now calm as can be.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I consider Vizslas the "sports car" of the dog breeds, so it makes sense that Laszlo should ride in one. 8)

I used to have Riley sit in the front seat until she decided that her rightful spot was in my lap... while I was driving... she's in the back seat now!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah, no back seat so my options are...shotgun or hatch!!! he wouldn't like the hatch. He didn't even try to get on my lap this time and it was a 1hr trip in stop and go traffic in a SIX SPEED! funtimes!!!!! i'm so proud of the dog he is. I train him but he seems to possess this natural "do the right thing" attitude.
i'd still like to get a beater Jeep Cherokee or something for 2grand but Steph says NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she's the boss so...no it is.


----------

